# TSC tetra tint



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

So I bought three mixed reds and three tetra tints. But I was under the impression the tetra tints had black specs. But I guess they can be a mix. Maybe someone could help me out with these pictures.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Never heard of the breed so I looked them up. I found that they are white but sometimes have brown or black highlights. Here where I got the info. http://www.mthealthy.com/store/948458/product/TT-p. Hope that helps, I'm glad I got to learn something new today


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

When I saw the babies at TSC they were spotted and adorable!! I knew we didn't want leghorns though so we passed on them, plus when I looked them up they seemed to look just like leghorns as well. I guess they are amazing egg producers though!


----------

